# OMG, somebody PLEASE open up another good thread!



## femaleseat (Mar 16, 2011)

isnt anybody else tired of the same old threads???


----------



## imfree (Mar 16, 2011)

Here ya' go, but I don't think it will help any. I think the entire forum has run out of creative energy!

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1685828#post1685828


----------



## penguin (Mar 16, 2011)

femaleseat said:


> isnt anybody else tired of the same old threads???



And you can't start an interesting new one because...?


----------



## penguin (Mar 16, 2011)

whoa, double post. stupid internet.


----------



## Tad (Mar 16, 2011)

All the good ideas have been used up


----------



## imfree (Mar 16, 2011)

Tad said:


> All the good ideas have been used up



I thought so, too, so my new thread is just a piece of s**t, with no hope of having any value, what so ever.:doh:


----------



## Paquito (Mar 16, 2011)

Because ones about hating the rain are so groundbreaking?


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 16, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Because ones about hating the rain are so groundbreaking?



Well... duh. It's not like we're gonna talk about interesting shit like movies or life experiences or anything.


----------



## JenFromOC (Mar 16, 2011)

How about a thread entitled....

What made you want to slap the shit out of someone today?


----------



## Zowie (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow. Dims has been dead, and both of you had the bright idea to come up with threads asking for interesting topics?

OH HAI, there's a whole world beyond the internetz! There's a whole internetz beyond dims!

Why yes, this was a 'get a life' post. :happy: I'm outta here.


----------



## JenFromOC (Mar 16, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Wow. Dims has been dead, and both of you had the bright idea to come up with threads asking for interesting topics?
> 
> OH HAI, there's a whole world beyond the internetz! There's a whole internetz beyond dims!
> 
> Why yes, this was a 'get a life' post. :happy: I'm outta here.



I didn't even have the internet until I was almost 20....I did all kinds of cool stuff before then.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh, the irony of this thread is making my skin crawl


----------



## JulieD (Mar 16, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Wow. Dims has been dead, and both of you had the bright idea to come up with threads asking for interesting topics?
> 
> OH HAI, there's a whole world beyond the internetz! There's a whole internetz beyond dims!
> 
> Why yes, this was a 'get a life' post. :happy: I'm outta here.



This is one of many, many reasons why I woo boo you! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 16, 2011)

I love her ironic use of the word 'bright'.


----------



## Goreki (Mar 17, 2011)

I like that he's trying to get everyone participating though


----------



## femaleseat (Mar 17, 2011)

omg, its to funny.....hey it got some of u to wake up!


----------



## imfree (Mar 17, 2011)

Yep, I'm awake, yaaaaaawn!, and nothin's going on here. Edgar rolls over, the BiPAP starts back up........ZZZZZZZZZZ.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Mar 17, 2011)

Here's a few ideas you are welcome to use, Seat:

--Check a news website. Start a discussion about an article you thought was interesting.

--Look up size acceptance stuff. If it's something that hasn't come up recently, or something really out there, post it.

--Think of something interesting about yourself to share, ask other people to share similar experiences.


----------



## femaleseat (Mar 17, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Here's a few ideas you are welcome to use, Seat:
> 
> --Check a news website. Start a discussion about an article you thought was interesting.
> 
> ...



y thank u sassy...those are FREAT ideas!


----------



## imfree (Mar 17, 2011)

femaleseat said:


> y thank u sassy...those are FREAT ideas!



News flash from Fedderville, home of the "Hi, Got A Question About Fedding" thread: Make a typo in Dimm's and it will turn into a FREAT thread that goes on forever!


----------



## cakeboy (Mar 17, 2011)

Chick peas are neither chicks nor peas. Discuss.


----------



## femaleseat (Mar 17, 2011)

cakeboy said:


> Chick peas are neither chicks nor peas. Discuss.



that is a brilliant observation


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 17, 2011)

chick peas : chicks & peas :: femaleseat : females & seats

?????


----------



## KittyKitten (Mar 17, 2011)

cakeboy said:


> Chick peas are neither chicks nor peas. Discuss.



LMAO random as hell


----------



## cakeboy (Mar 17, 2011)

It's a line from an ancient SNL skit, Coffee Talk with Linda Richman. You know, the days when SNL was funny and Mike Myers wasn't contemplating cinematic abortions like The Love Guru


----------



## cakeboy (Mar 17, 2011)

femaleseat said:


> that is a brilliant observation



Thanks! I come up with brilliant observations when I'm not pretending to be a 38-year old soccer mom on Justin Bieber and Taylor Lautner fan forums.


----------



## JulieD (Mar 17, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> chick peas : chicks & peas :: femaleseat : females & seats
> 
> ?????



Alleged...no head, no proof...

He who starts a mindless thread, is one with out any head...


----------



## J34 (Mar 18, 2011)

Its funny, because being in this site for many yrs, I always found it difficult to comment or post things. I am not sure if its the lack of of variety of forums or threads, but I usually post on other sites way more often. From music sites to other sites that offer sports,entertainment,news, etc


----------



## JenFromOC (Mar 18, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> chick peas : chicks & peas :: femaleseat : females & seats
> 
> ?????



I don't know what it is....but "Fupa Troopa" makes me laugh every time I read it.


----------



## penguin (Mar 18, 2011)

You know, I made some kick ass cupcakes tonight.


----------



## femaleseat (Mar 18, 2011)

see...its working, u guys woke up....


----------



## penguin (Mar 18, 2011)

femaleseat said:


> see...its working, u guys woke up....



Quite a few of us were awake and active elsewhere already.


----------



## Bearsy (Mar 18, 2011)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83366

Try that one on for size


----------



## coriander (Mar 23, 2011)

Do you believe in life after love? :batting:


----------



## russianrobot (Mar 23, 2011)

coriander said:


> Do you believe in life after love? :batting:



No..No...I don't because, I can feel something inside me say
I really don't think you're strong enough coriander sorry


----------



## Sasquatch! (Mar 24, 2011)

russianrobot said:


> No..No...I don't because, I can feel something inside me say
> I really don't think you're strong enough coriander sorry



Woah woah woah, check the aggro at the door, dude.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 24, 2011)

coriander said:


> Do you believe in life after love? :batting:


Not only do I believe in life after love, I believe in love after love.


----------



## WillSpark (Mar 24, 2011)

coriander said:


> Do you believe in life after love? :batting:



Is there something you'd like to Cher with us coriander?


----------



## Paquito (Mar 24, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> Is there something you'd like to Cher with us coriander?


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 24, 2011)

Paquito said:


>



Perfectly expresses my reaction.


----------



## coriander (Mar 24, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Not only do I believe in life after love, I believe in love after love.



Good answer - I concur! ^_^



WillSpark said:


> Is there something you'd like to Cher with us coriander?



Oh man, that's so bad it's good.  If only I could rep you, dammit!


----------



## russianrobot (Mar 25, 2011)

coriander said:


> Do you believe in life after love? :batting:





russianrobot said:


> No..No...I don't because, I can feel something inside me say
> I really don't think you're strong enough coriander sorry





Sasquatch! said:


> Woah woah woah, check the aggro at the door, dude.



she asked

Do you believe in life after love?

the next verse of the song is

because, I can feel something inside me say
I really don't think you're strong enough

the No..No...I don't & coriander sorry  were my lame attempt at humor.


no aggro, just you your misinterpretation dude (but I think with one more _whoa_ you could have sufficiently stopped a horse)


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 25, 2011)

Psst... There are _other_ boards on this very site! 

(Some of the people here can even be found on said other boards!)


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Mar 27, 2011)

Have you noticed that so called romantic comedies all involve the bullshit contrived exploits of upper middle class white people??
WTF


----------



## Sasquatch! (Mar 27, 2011)

russianrobot said:


> she asked
> 
> Do you believe in life after love?
> 
> ...



1--If anyone needs a horse stopping, I am your man.

2--The angry smiley was a bit misleading.


----------



## coriander (Mar 28, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> 1--If anyone needs a horse stopping, I am your man.
> 
> 2--The angry smiley was a bit misleading.



I am with you on both counts.


----------

